# Dressing For Cranberry/Pecan Green Salad?



## BreezyCooking (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm thinking of tossing together a green salad - if not for Thanksgiving then as a fresh side for all those turkey leftovers - which includes some pecans & dried cranberries.

I don't want to use a really sweet dressing, but am not sure a plain vinegarette would be "right" either.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 23, 2008)

Could you do something with Yogurt ----


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 23, 2008)

*I got this recipe from Epicurious.com several years ago and it has been a favorite of mine. I have given this recipe to a jillion people who love it too. It doesn't call for meat but I always add cooked chicken to make it a full meal. Turkey would work perfectly.*
*This one is a winner. Note, I use champagne vinegar.*



*Mixed Green Salad with Oranges, Dried Cranberries and Pecans*


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you have an orange Breezy?  Make an orange viniagrette using Sherry or Champagne vinegar.  It won't be overly sweet.  OR, you can use apple juice if you have that.

Edited to say - WOW - I didn't even read the recipe above and it's oranges too LOL  

(I changed your recipe to a link DQ)


----------



## SunnyFL (Nov 23, 2008)

The Epicurious salad sounds awesome!! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2008)

Breezy, I buzz together about 1/4 - 1/2 a diced red onion, some of the fruit (I usually use strawberries but cranberries would work too), some red wine vinegar, a dash of sugar to take the bite out and some EVOO. Its a fan favorite.


----------



## merstar (Nov 24, 2008)

Mixed Greens with Dried Cranberries and Toasted Pecans Recipe : : Food Network


----------

